# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  Washington state laws regaurding reptile sales?

## Ogre

So I am looking in to breeding ball pythons at a later date (like a few years from now) and my Fiance was arguing with me about selling snakes in washington state. So the question is is ther any law that makes it so I do have to be speacially licensed or anything to breed and sell ball pythons?

----------


## Andybill

Venomous snake retailers obviously must be licensed but there are no permits you need for ball pythons.

----------

_Ogre_ (07-03-2012)

----------


## Ogre

Yeah I looked up the bill regaurding pet ownership sales and breeding and started reading it and as long as its not on the list, which no constrictor is, then no licence or permit is needed.

----------


## Valentine Pirate

I've never seen anything needed to breed harmless reptiles. I haven't bred yet but I plan to this coming season, just making sure the snakes are ok  :Good Job:  don't need a permit

----------

